
Hiring Healthy: when is it discrimination? Or anti-diversity? - philshem
https://smalldata.dev/posts/smokers-at-work/
======
whenchamenia
While I agree, basing employment on what someone does in their spare time is
opressive and more common than ever. It is just an extension of 'cultural fit'
where you can descriminate on bias alone. Oddly, the smokers at most of my
previous jobs always seemed the most productive, and had the best side-channel
communication within the org thanks to the subgroup associations.

